# tie rods



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

*ok so I just installed vfj's stage 3 clutch mod and am now changing the front and rear oil seals but the problem I found is the left tie rod is bent, but need help choosing a good replacement, I put 28" mega mayhems on but haven't rode it yet, anyway I heard that all balls tie rod's are junk and that stock tie rods are stronger, need some opinions on what brand to get.*

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

ok just found the thread on here, guess i'll go with asr tie rods but not sure if I want to go pro x or the one with rubber coating the one with rubber coating doesn't look very strong as the rod looks to be skinnier.


jamiec17 said:


> *ok so I just installed vfj's stage 3 clutch mod and am now changing the front and rear oil seals but the problem I found is the left tie rod is bent, but need help choosing a good replacement, I put 28" mega mayhems on but haven't rode it yet, anyway I heard that all balls tie rod's are junk and that stock tie rods are stronger, need some opinions on what brand to get.*


----------

